

George Orwell: New Words - izaidi
http://www.orwell.ru/library/articles/words/english/e_words

======
xiaoma
Very thought-provoking. Spending so much time reading what's new, I had almost
forgotten the pleasure of reading what's good.

~~~
izaidi
Well said. I've been rereading a lot of Orwell's stuff lately -- it's some of
the most lucid writing I've ever run into, and it's aged remarkably well.

------
herdrick
"I have written all this down hastily, and when I read through it I see that
there are weak patches in my argument and much of it is commonplace."

Yes.

